# timing tensioner help



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

does anyone know the torque spec on the timing tensioner roller on a 94 s4 20vt? thanks in advance..


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you're referring to the 3 tensioner mounting bolts, they are tightened to 15 Ft lbs


----------

